# Have you guys purchased these particular uline bags?



## chuckdaggers (May 5, 2013)

Searching for clear views for packaging my tees as well as 11"x17" illustration prints with the tees. I found these clear view poly mailers on uline for decent pricing:
Clear View Poly Mailers - 14 x 17" S-7782 - Uline

They leave alot of room for the mini poster print to fit comfy enough. Anyone with experience with them, I know they're mailers, but are they good for a booth-type setup outside to present the tees? How do they hold up? Is there any alternatives to these guys for cheaper? Any info about these would be great! Thanks folks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've used the smaller 10X13 ones for 1 or 2 t-shirts. They work well.

Your label will cover some of the window. I also wonder with that much room for a folded tee, how folded will it still be once it reaches its destination.


----------

